# [clamscan] faux positif media-libs/mesa [resolu]

## hktonky

Bonjour

Après upgrade ce jour et installation du kernel 5.17.4, le scan CLAMAV indique :

usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so: Unix.Trojan.Mirai-9945848-0 FOUND

/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: Unix.Trojan.Mirai-9945848-0 FOUND

/usr/lib/dri/kms_swrast_dri.so: Unix.Trojan.Mirai-9945848-0 FOUND

/usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so: Unix.Trojan.Mirai-9945848-0 FOUND

/usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so: Unix.Trojan.Mirai-9945848-0 FOUND

avez-vous la même chose ? 

Est-ce un problème connu ?

Merci de votre retourLast edited by hktonky on Wed Apr 27, 2022 9:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## hktonky

Le paquet en cause est media-libs/mesa

Les fichiers scannés par VIRUSTOTAL ne donnent aucun résultat positif en dehors de CLAMAV.

En revanche, les mêmes fichiers dans /usr/lib64/dri sont testés négatifs par CLAMAV.

le Re emerge du paquet redonne le même résultat.

Il s'agit donc clairement d'un faux postif avec le moteur clamav :

Known viruses: 8613020

Engine version: 0.103.5

Je serais assez intéressé de savoir si quelqu'un d'autre a constaté le même phénomène.

Passage pour ma part en statut résolu.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour hktonky et bienvenue chez nous  :Smile: 

Peux-tu STP mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles en usage sur notre forum?

Sinon, quand tu dis que ClamAV tilte, c'est sur des binaires produits par ton installation de media-libs/mesa?

----------

## hktonky

Bonsoir

Effectivement clamscan détecte un trojan sur la version binaire générée à partir des sources par un emerge.

La commande est :

emerge -av media-libs/mesa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-21.3.7::gentoo  USE="X classic egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm wayland zstd -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -lm-sensors -opencl -osmesa (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -xa -xvmc -zink" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel nouveau radeon -crocus (-freedreno) -i915 -iris (-lima) (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeonsi (-v3d) (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Cordialement

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Il est possible de rapporter le problème sur cette page.

----------

